# Anyone in La Carihuela/Montemar area?



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

I have lost the contact info for a small restaurant, and am wondering if it is still open. It is on Calle Salvador Allende, right across the street from the Sol Timor Apartamentos. The owner's name is Rafael. I thnk it says "El Cordobes" on his sign. Right next to a large souvenir/drugstore type place. Thanks for any info.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Have you tired google maps???? They can now actually take you down the street! I've had a quick look but couldnt see what you were looking for, nor could I post the link

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Maddalena said:


> I have lost the contact info for a small restaurant, and am wondering if it is still open. It is on Calle Salvador Allende, right across the street from the Sol Timor Apartamentos. The owner's name is Rafael. I thnk it says "El Cordobes" on his sign. Right next to a large souvenir/drugstore type place. Thanks for any info.


Try phoning 11811!! If you can tell them the town and the street they may be able to find it for you. They have English speaking agents if you need one.

(I work for them...)


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks you two..I'll give both a try..Maddie


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> Have you tired google maps???? They can now actually take you down the street! I've had a quick look but couldnt see what you were looking for, nor could I post the link
> 
> Jo xxx


Wah-effin'-hoo!!! Yeah, just found it..even a photo of his daughter, Abril, getting out of her car right in front. YAY!! Many thanks. It's called Cafeteria El Cordobes. I have no idea how to do that again, but it was great!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Maddalena said:


> Wah-effin'-hoo!!! Yeah, just found it..even a photo of his daughter, Abril, getting out of her car right in front. YAY!! Many thanks. It's called Cafeteria El Cordobes. I have no idea how to do that again, but it was great!



Its amazing isnt it!! The one of my old house actually has my husband standing outside eating a sandwich!!!! His face has been blurred, but there is no doubt its him - what a coincidence!!!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> Its amazing isnt it!! The one of my old house actually has my husband standing outside eating a sandwich!!!! His face has been blurred, but there is no doubt its him - what a coincidence!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Very cool indeed! Now I'm walking around all over the place. I even (sort of) explained to my friend in Vancouver (Canada) how to check out the places we'll be going to in Spain. I finally figured out how to pivot and look across the street. Good one, Jo..thans again..


----------

